# New Cartier Santos!



## quakeroatmeal

I just received this blue dialed beauty from the Cartier E-Boutique. I have never seen one in person, but have read that lots of people think they are too large. I had trouble picking between the medium sized white dial version, and this one with the blue dial.
If the medium sized had the date complication and lumed hands, I would snatch it up.
Not sure if I think this watch is too large for my wrist or not. It's beautiful, and I love it's smart sporty look, I just wish they made the same one in a medium sized.
Does it look okay on my wrist?


----------



## TaxMan

It looks really good. I think there’s a tendency with some square and rectangular watches, especially those from Cartier or JLC, to see them as dress watches and prefer too err on the side of smaller. I think at this size it looks nice and sporty on you and I’m very jealous. Enjoy it.


----------



## Jim L

Congrats! I think it looks great on your wrist!


----------



## bigclive2011

Looks fine to me, no lug overhang going on there.


----------



## olske59

quakeroatmeal said:


> Does it look okay on my wrist?


I think it looks just right-sized and the blue dial is fantastic! Enjoy.


----------



## Urs Haenggi

That looks outstanding on your wrist - it's perfectly sized. Beautiful watch! Enjoy it!


----------



## Gunnar_917

I love your username!


----------



## kritameth

I think the proportion on your wrist is absolutely spot on. Congrats!


----------



## Tsee

Looks great!


----------



## quakeroatmeal

So my first initial impressions it’s a stunner. But having worn it for a few hours now.... it’s a hair pulled and a HALF. I haven’t worn a watch in quite some time that’s pulled my hairs. It’s certainly not LOOSE, but since you can’t make fine adjustments it’ll move around a bit and when it does.... I can only imagine this is what it feels like to get a Brazilian... for your wrists @[email protected] l


----------



## RaiderB21

Timeless, classic


----------



## Timestop74

Once it pulls off all your hairs it won't be a problem anymore  That's really unfortunate. I've only had one watch in my 40+ yrs of life pull hairs so that really sucks. Beautiful watch though. Post some more pics please.


----------



## Stowie

Love that blue!


----------



## STL_Railmaster

quakeroatmeal said:


> I just received this blue dialed beauty from the Cartier E-Boutique. I have never seen one in person, but have read that lots of people think they are too large. I had trouble picking between the medium sized white dial version, and this one with the blue dial.
> If the medium sized had the date complication and lumed hands, I would snatch it up.
> Not sure if I think this watch is too large for my wrist or not. It's beautiful, and I love it's smart sporty look, I just wish they made the same one in a medium sized.
> Does it look okay on my wrist?
> View attachment 15675773


It looks great, congrats!


----------



## Seaswirl

Does not look too big and congrats. Love mine. How long did you have to wait for yours?


----------



## rnosky

The comment above about assumptions with square watches is spot on. That's why I've passed on smaller Santos' for years. But yours looks great--totally bad ass. Keep it.


----------



## byunts

Looks great! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quakeroatmeal

I ordered it on Monday and it came today in the mail!


----------



## Real Artman

Beautiful watch! Looks great. Congrats!


----------



## h2c

Awesome congrats


----------



## TJ Boogie

Beautiful!


----------



## [email protected]

That's certainly a Big Beauty, what's your wrist size?


----------



## tiktiktok

looks good but I don't like the color as you might have trouble with legibility when moments comes.


----------



## Yolly111

Absolutely beautiful watch and proportions are right on for your wrist. Congrats!


----------



## Philbo24

Beautiful!


----------



## Jabar Braverman

That size is perfect. I actually think any smaller would be too small. I'm a sucker for blue dials, and if I we're going to get a Santos today, this is the one I'd buy.


----------



## CRW161

Looks good, and absolutely fine on your wrist.
The only downside for me are the roman numerals (but that's just a personal preference).


----------



## yadel

Beatiful piece!


----------



## Big_B_33

Looks perfect on your wrist. Best current Cartier in production 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

The size is ok. How about the time readings? I measured this model and for me the readability of the dial was rather average.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

So good. Just got mine about an hour ago also 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M_Milaguet

Too large for my taste, but not shockingly so...
Wear it with pride.


----------



## watchbobby

Gunnar_917 said:


> I love your username!


And the avatar's even better!

My $.02- I prefer smaller rather than larger when it comes to rectangular/square watches; they tend to wear larger than their dimensions suggest- particularly true for Cartier's. Also, I understand that the large size is a bit thicker than the medium- did you notice this?

Other wise, good choice!


----------



## abdullahnr

Congrats, Its a modern interpretation, so it looks just fine.


----------



## elchuckee77

quakeroatmeal said:


> I just received this blue dialed beauty from the Cartier E-Boutique. I have never seen one in person, but have read that lots of people think they are too large. I had trouble picking between the medium sized white dial version, and this one with the blue dial.
> If the medium sized had the date complication and lumed hands, I would snatch it up.
> Not sure if I think this watch is too large for my wrist or not. It's beautiful, and I love it's smart sporty look, I just wish they made the same one in a medium sized.
> Does it look okay on my wrist?
> View attachment 15675773


That dial is 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RaiderB21

That blue looks great


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Just wanted to add that I picked up a TT medium sized Santos this week, wasn't sure about the medium sized after having the large blue. Love the gold screws in the bracelet !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greyfox422

WatchOutChicago said:


> So good. Just got mine about an hour ago also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The blue with the red socks is delightful!


----------



## Pun

quakeroatmeal said:


> Just wanted to add that I picked up a TT medium sized Santos this week, wasn't sure about the medium sized after having the large blue. Love the gold screws in the bracelet !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this one as the best amongst new releases since 2010... Congratulations for buying a great classic Santos.


----------



## BrentGMT

Nice that you have two now, a large blue, and a medium two-tone in white. Does the large one feel more sporty, and the small one more dressy?


----------



## quakeroatmeal

I do and I don't? xD

I've taken to wearing the medium for work, and the large on the weekends. If it weren't for the TT on the medium, I would say they both feel equally sporty, but the medium definitely feels a bit more like "jewelry".

I think I prefer the medium size though to be honest.

Also, for what its worth, I think the silver/opaline/white dial is more legible than the blue which tends to fight itself to be read. Its dark, and shows a more prominent glare than the lighter dial. The lume is negligible too. At least for me.


----------



## OhioMade

That looks fantastic--a great choice.


----------



## john_n_young

Great looking watch...


----------



## olske59

quakeroatmeal said:


> Does it look okay on my wrist?
> View attachment 15675773


Pure class and it looks just right on your wrist - I'm jealous. Enjoy!


----------



## SaddleSC

Just arrived yesterday...INSANE


----------



## OhioMade

SaddleSC said:


> Just arrived yesterday...INSANE


Perfect size on your wrist.


----------



## SaddleSC

OhioMade said:


> Perfect size on your wrist.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## mjrchabot

SaddleSC said:


> Just arrived yesterday...INSANE


Congrats! I have the medium as well in steel and it's an absolute joy to wear. It's such an incredible watch. I have mine on the calf leather at the moment, which I think complements the watch extremely well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

